# Allen Creek



## GaBear (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone Do ANygood At Allen Creek opening Day? May Get To Hunt Sometime Next Week.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 12, 2005)

I went there several times last year to scout.  When I hunted I saw a good many does on the backside of the big lake.  Never saw a buck, but then again I only went about 5 times.  I did see rubs on a ridge in behind the lake.  I didn't go really deep into the WMA...too steep at times! If you've not scouted the area, just find a good trail that leads from the thick stuff behind the lake into a small field that is about 150 yds behind the lake.  I saw 4 does and 2 spotted fawns come into the field on one occasion, but unfortunately I was on the other end.  Good luck!


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks, Ive also hunted this WMA towards the end of Fullenwider Rd. if you find the last cut road to the left and follow the thick stuff in I found their bedding and trails to and from but so far no deer. Tonight I'll check this out, Ive  hunted to the right of of the lake a few years back and it was also good. Everything had been so thick and hot this year.


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 23, 2005)

I was going to go look around after work, the place was packed 3 trucks around the pond and other trucks everywhere. but still only 2 spikes and a doe. I can't hunt till Sunday afternoon Im thinking about Wilson Shoals( any thoughts!!!)


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 23, 2005)

*Wilson Shoals*

most of the time it's not too crowded during bow season...but I wouldn't even try to step foot in those woods when rifle season opens up!  I've never hunted there, just what I've heard from friends.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 28, 2005)

i hunted there yesterday, at the end of Fullenwinder rd.  Did not see any thing and pretty much had the place to my self.  there has been another small buck signed out  looked like a button.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 1, 2005)

a couple of my buddies hunted there friday.  They saw 9 does combined.  3 were on the run...must have been another hunter in the area!


----------



## msdins (Oct 13, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## msdins (Nov 2, 2005)

thought I would ask again if anyone has been there this year?


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 29, 2005)

Just to let ya know I drove by last Tuesday and according to the kill report there were only about 7 deer all season I think 2 spikes and 5 does- Has anyone spend much time there this year is this WMA a waste of time or are there hidden treasures there.


----------

